
Show HN: Doing file encryption with SSH keys - gregatragenet3
https://github.com/gregretkowski/sshcrypt
======
gregatragenet3
I infrequently have the need to encrypt some files; and traditionally I've
used symmetric encryption with passphrases. But I feel like we're in a post-
password world where any phrase that I as a human can remember is short enough
that a computer could brute-force it. So I wanted to have something more
secure which uses a secret key.. It's infrequent enough that keeping track of
a GPG key would be a problem. But as a developer there's a secret key I use on
a daily basis which I could leverage - my RSA SSH key. So I wrote a script to
use my public/private key to encrypt and decrypt files. Posting this in case
others would find it useful. >>>All the usual caveats/disclaimers about using
crypto stuff written by a random non-crypt-expert developer etc...<<<

------
lioeters
What a coincidence! Earlier today, I was wondering whether SSH could be used
in place of GPG for encrypting messages; a common answer was that SSH was
designed for a different purpose and that it wouldn't make sense to use it
this way.

And here you've shown how it could be done. The script is interesting and
educational to read through. Thanks for sharing.

